# Magiclantern + Shutter fail on 60D



## cid (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,
one strange thing happened to me while travelling US. I have 60D with upgraded firmware to newest version (1.1.1) and I'm using magic lantern (1.1.1-ml-v2.3)
Everything worked fine up to the moment all my memory cards were full and I had to buy and use the new one (16GB SanDisc Extreme). After that camera started to behave very strange, sometimes it just won't trigger shutter, just lock up mirror and let is locked for 30s (I tried to "take a shot" without lens to see whats happening). And no file was added on the card (I was expecting at least the just black frame)

After restarting the camera few times and also removing the battery this behavior continued. Then I realized it could be software issue, because camera worked fine in life view mode (Av, Tv, P, M modes were not working). As the next step I tried to switch to another card, to see if it's not somehow card related. After putting full card WITH magic lantern files the camera went live again and everything worked fine. ???

When I switched the cards again, camera still worked fine (so no permanent issue), but I this situation happend 2-3 more times and every time using card with magic lantern helped to "unlock" the shutter. I also have to tell that only the new never used cards triggered this behavior.

FYI only - maybe might help someone.
Did it happened to someone else here?

Edit: added firmware versions


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2013)

Wetware fail? 

Sounds like you've got the Mirror Lockup (MLU) function turned on. First shutter press locks up the mirror, second one takes the picture. It times out after 30 s if you don't take the shot, and the mirror flips back down. Live View obviates MLU.


----------



## cid (Oct 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Wetware fail?
> 
> Sounds like you've got the Mirror Lockup (MLU) function turned on. First shutter press locks up the mirror, second one takes the picture. It times out after 30 s if you don't take the shot, and the mirror flips back down. Live View obviates MLU.



nope, I tried also the second press, also third and so on, camera was simply not responding to anything for 30s 
... only swapping back to card with magic lantern files helped (at least something helped)

EDIT: and I didn't turn on anything prior to this behavior, just used the new card


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2013)

Have you tried the resetting all settings menu option?


----------



## cid (Oct 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Have you tried the resetting all settings menu option?


Good you mention this, I did reset - did not help


----------



## photonius (Oct 22, 2013)

cid said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Wetware fail?
> ...





I don't have Magic Lantern, but considered it and read through the installing files several times - specifically wondering how it works and how to not use it.
As far as I remember, once you have Magic Lantern installed, a flag is set in the (boot) firmware of the camera, and you do need to have the Magic Lantern files on every card that you use, it requires them. To get rid of that requirement, you have to conduct some kind of reset with Magic Lantern to remove that firmware flag in the camera.

So, I'd suggest, double check the Magic Lantern instructions.


----------



## cid (Oct 22, 2013)

photonius said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I read it, maybe it really is my fault not setting the boot flag, but never had problem before, even when I used card without files, the problem came when using completely new card.
For me it's not a problem anymore, because I know the workaround and I wanted to share if someone has the same experience...


----------



## emag (Oct 22, 2013)

I also use ML with a 60D...and also use cards without ML installed. I've had a (very) few times when odd behavior occurred. IIRC, they happened when I had exposure simulation active during LiveView. I may have had some other settings active but that's the one that sticks in my memory. Come to think of it, I also had problems getting DSLR Controller to work with my 40D when LiveView exposure simulation was set....but I don't think the two situations are at all related - different operating systems, I believe.


----------



## marceloshak (Oct 22, 2013)

I also use ML on my 60D, since yesterdey!!! and like emag I have a problem with LiveView and exposure simulation, in my case in M mode with any combination of shutter speed / f number / ISO the LiveView and the RBG histogram of ML showed correct exposure, off course when I take the shot was under or overexposed. Then, I just turn off and on the simulation exposure (in the Canon´s menu) and this solve the problem.

PS: Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## photonius (Oct 23, 2013)

marceloshak said:


> I also use ML on my 60D, since yesterdey!!! and like emag I have a problem with LiveView and exposure simulation, in my case in M mode with any combination of shutter speed / f number / ISO the LiveView and the RBG histogram of ML showed correct exposure, off course when I take the shot was under or overexposed. Then, I just turn off and on the simulation exposure (in the Canon´s menu) and this solve the problem.
> 
> PS: Sorry for my poor english.



well, ML does makes (non-permanent) changes to some settings in the camera, so that may be the issue, from the FAQ
http://www.magiclantern.fm/faq.html#q21


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sounds like you've got the Mirror Lockup (MLU) function turned on. First shutter press locks up the mirror, second one takes the picture. It times out after 30 s if you don't take the shot, and the mirror flips back down. Live View obviates MLU.



+1 ... and for getting help with ML, their own forum is a much better place: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/


----------

